# Lets Hear Your Weird Nicknames!



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I havent really gotten too many for Tazor yet.. He probably thinks his name is [email protected], stop it. I have called him little buddy, Taze, Tazey..not proud of that one..lol. When I had a shep named George he answered to Georgia..pronounced goergee-ah..haha..Geo, Jorge, pronounced hor-hay..., um....Georgina, Gigi, Gee.. all I have to say is its good they're sooo smart to learn all that.

Sooo anywayz, what are some of your 'pet' names for your pets..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a few names for Taz, when he was being goofy I called him spaz, he also answered to Doooook and bud. Ginger I call Pigglet and she comes a running


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yeah...somehow, pigglet (lol..btw) reminded me i call Tazor peanut...everytime he curls into a ball or tries to lay where he wont fit i say awww you're just a lil' peanut..


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Alice is: Fruitbat, FBIII, Monkey, Flying monkey, and Goofy, and when she's in trouble or acting up...."REALLY?" or "KRAMDEN"

Zoey is: Weasel, Devil dog, Terrier, and Jimmy Durante....or, "mom's come by for a visit" (she used to belong to my mother...hooray a JRT mix with no boundaries or rules for ten years! *wink*)


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Every time Rivers makes me laugh I always say "you are so silly" or "silly dog!" and I said it so much that it became a nickname. I use it as much as "Rivers"! Haha! "You ready for dinner silly?" "Time for a walk silly dog!" He answers to it like his name! And I call him "little guy"/"little dog"...although, he will outweigh me when he is full grown 
I love my little, silly dog!

...oh, and when he misbehaves/ignores me..."EXCUSE ME MISTER!" He knows exactly what that means!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

The newest guy's name is Tucker and I keep catching myself calling him "Tucks." I must break this habit. I think Tucks are medicated hemerrhoid (sp?) pads? I don't want to associate him with that, even if it might be somewhat appropriate at times.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage is "Twinkie"

Carly is "The Squeezle"


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG...Your Post was Hilarious!! LMAO..thnx )




chelle said:


> The newest guy's name is Tucker and I keep catching myself calling him "Tucks." I must break this habit. I think Tucks are medicated hemerrhoid (sp?) pads? I don't want to associate him with that, even if it might be somewhat appropriate at times.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Ghengi is pretty much Jackson's new first name. I also call him buttox and he responds to it, lol!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is "Nikey Noodle" and Pan is "Nanner Pants"
:lurking:


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow!" These are crackin me up...


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

there was a similar thread to this somewhere along the way but i will post again because i believe i might be THE queen of weird nicknames. since puppyhood the names keep changing and evolving. these are weirdo names i use from the past and the present....

chooch, chobo, chobani, chobeesh, big pooper, turd burglar, monkeyface, doot doot, doodie, hootie, doodie monger, choochi face, goonie bird... meh...there have been so many along the way i don't remember them all. i've found the evolution of his nicknames coincide with his behavior. when he's behaving, his nicknames are all :wub:. when he's naughty...hmm...there doesn't seem to be any icon with devil horns


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Cedar's is puppy nose or big nose. My family has been using those nicknames for our shepherds for 20+ years.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Oliver : Ollie, Ol, Ollie Bear, baby bear, Bear (or bear-a), handsome, Olliberr, mister man, muddy (buddy), goofus or doofy dog when he's being silly, and sir when he's misbehaving, like, "uh....excuse me sir! what do you think you're doing?!"

Leyna: Ley, Leynaaaa-ley, neyna, neynur, mamma leyna...I can't think of the rest but there are definitely more lol


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren is : Pookey, Poo Poo, Crusher, and Super Sniffer.

Wrangler was: Sweetness, Sweet, and Sweethearty. (I called HIM "Sweetness" about 90% of the time.)

Diva was: Hogger or Hoggie. I called her Hogger about 90% of the time.

I rarely called Wrangler and Diva by their "real" names. 

Butch is my partners dog, I call him either Butcher or "Stevie". I've called him a Butcher since he was 8 weeks old and everyone else calls him that too now. He is also 12 1/2 yo and his eye sight isn't what it used to be. So "Stevie" started as a joke and it stuck.

Jazmine is my partners wifes dog. (I see both dogs daily.) I call her "Yasmeena". Though I have no idea WHY I started calling her that.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

We always wind up with so many nicknames for the dogs that I can't even remember them all. From Kissy Face to Poopy Butt, we cover most any kind of nickname. Many variations of 'puppy', 'doggy', and such.


----------



## KLindsey (Feb 3, 2012)

Natasha is Piggy and Ava is chicken..... Natasha makes this souns that sounds like a pig grunting. It cracks me up everytime! No idea where Ava's chicken name cam from! LOL!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Chance's nickname was "Doodles". He was so dopey and funny that he reminded us of a walking bobble head. I actually have a GSD bobble head on my dashboard that looks and acts exactly like he did.

We called him Doodle McNoodle, Doodle the wannabe Poodle, Doodles McMuffin (we're Irish..lol) Doo Doo Doodles, Goober... The list goes on..


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Angus: Goose, Goosie, Angus Topangus (only when he does something naughty but he's not in trouble, drives hubby nuts when I call him that), dude, duder.

Freyja: Frey, Frey Frey, "The Gremlin", Boo Boo (only when she does something naughty but is not in trouble), ham, hammy, bonkers, the monkey, the Russian science experiment, trouble, and..."Oh My God how did you do that? Are you trying to kill me?"

Bevin: Bev, Bevers, "the Bevstar"(from the hubby)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of these crack me up. Especially from people I wouldn't expect 

Rocket doesn't really have much- mostly Pupperoni and Rockety. I do call him just puppy sometimes. Pupperoni is the one he gets most. Said with a rolling R, too. :blush: I guess he's my Italian German Shepherd, lol


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nakita - Neeker buggers or just bugs also barker of great annoyance
Kioshi Bear - Big Bear
Duffy - Duffer doggers or Dummy
Xena - The warior puppy. Zeens
Lady - little lady, darlin girl

Shadow - Shad "baby boy":blush:
Buddy - bud or buddy bear (The two of them togther were "the boys or the pups" ) 

Our brand new one we just got we are leaning towards Ivan (for Ivan the terrible) or little dude.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sheldon gets Sheldor, Shelbot, Shelly, Shelly-welly, poopy, poop, puppers, bubbah, booboo, puppy, thief (he doesn't try to eat his poop anymore, but he WILL steal and eat your shoes if your feet smell bad enough)...that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Munich

Brother calls him squeaky (because of his "i miss mummy-aka me" whine), pokemon (cause he sometimes acts like one), squiggly (he's really wriggly), amaris (my name, more to annoy and tease me thn anything)

I call him Pupster (Puppy+youngster) and Pumpkin, he also responds to a distinct 2 note whistle 

Mum calls him stupid.

and an extra: When i'm feeding him special treats, high value treats and he begs for more, i tell him "You're a greedy ******* aren't you?"...his tail thn thumps extra hard on the floor...


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

For Juno we often call her 

"Junebug"
"Juniper"
"Herman Steppard (the German Shepherd)"
"Baroness von Bitey"
"Mrs. Kibblesworth"
"Chewbarker the Woofie"
and of course...
"Wicked Puppy"


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko: Pooh Bear, Baby Boy

Rosa: Rosa Bean, ******, Rosa Roo, Beanie Baby


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots of people think Stosh is a girl, I guess because of all the fluff so I call him "Itsaboy" and he thinks that's hilarious apparently because he does that cat rubbing thing back and forth against my legs when I call him that. I do call him 
Mr Stosh, Stoshman, Pretty Boy- nothing too weird.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

I like to call Salem "silly boy" and recently I have been calling him Monsieur Salem. He gets very excited when I call him the latter!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

My Orley I call "Orley Borley" or just "Borley" or "Borels". 

My friends have given him the names "Monster" and "Big head" and "Orlsworth" each from a different person. Although my friend who calls him "big head" got a male Newfie when Orley was a year old but the name still stuck.

My favourite nick name is my friends dog whose name is Cavalli and she is now mostly called "Ca-wa-wa"


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Only one person has ever called Stosh "Stoshie" but she never did that again.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is called Punky Poo, Punky, Buggy, Bugs, Bugger Boo, Bee, Baby Dog, Doofy, Wolfimous.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Salem said:


> I like to call Salem "silly boy" and recently I have been calling him Monsieur Salem. He gets very excited when I call him the latter!


I'm pretty sure Rivers thinks "silly boy" is his name! haha


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Our new guy is Ivan and we are very careful to call him that so as not to confuse him, but I can see already his nickname is going to be little dude.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not the only one. 

Kya - Baloo, Boo, Sissy, Princess, Baby girl 

Phinneas - Phin, Phinners, Dork Boy (used the most) Ninners, Little Man

They both answer to each and everyone including their own names and Phin will answer to all animal names in the house if there is food involved.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Niko: Pooh Bear, Baby Boy
> 
> Rosa: *Rosa Bean*, ******, Rosa Roo, Beanie Baby


OH MY! 
My late friend Sean's GSD is named Lena and he morphed it into Lima Bean which morphed into Lena Bean and now is The Bean.
I can write THE BEAN on her food bowl and everyone knows who is to be fed that bowl!!

Beans Rock!!!


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

I call Remy: Roo, Pup, Remy Roo, Roo Roo, Roozers, Pretty Girl, Little Roo, Little Roozle (probably in that order)

Wow.. I didn't realize all the permutations of "Roo" I used until I typed them all out.

My girlfriend calls her Roo Roo Boo Boo... mostly when she is being super cute or just woke up


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Tober is called "Toe" or "Big Toe Toe".


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh... I forgot turdy bird... that's mostly for when she is chewing on my shoes or getting into stuff on the table


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy- Attila ,when she is doing the German power walk,maisy daisy;Dassica after a friends cousin who could be a troublemaker;Baby Boo and of course the G and D it Daisy
My husband calls her Sweet Pea

Lucky - Luckster,Tralfaz after Astro on the Jetson's,Lucky Lou,Lucky Bean, Luckety Muckety and sweetie


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella is also known as fluffy butt, fuzzy butt due to the butt fluffs on her rear!!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

snoogy-butt
smelly-butt
shoopy-woo
noogy-poo
silly-face
fuzzy-butt

god the list goes on.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They have several nicknames but their weird ones are:

Sinister~ Little Sister, Tippy, Tippy Toes and Tube Socks

Malice~ Thomas O'Malley and Malligator


----------



## BTDaisy (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure why I started this... but little Daisy is called "poops" or "pooper" or "fluffy"
Poor girl is doomed :laugh:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx of course is Jinxy (most common to the public) My dad for some reason started calling her Jinx-a-doodle from the first moment he met her and she just loved it so anytime he said it she'd start the tail a million miles an hour and would do the puppy run to him (all wiggly turning around while being pet etc..) off of that I started calling her doodle bug which she is called VERY often. She actually seems to respond to doodle bug better then Jinx I told Reggie I can see it now big vicious GSD on the Shutzhund field perfect 100 on protection running to take a bite then yelling "doodle bug" across the field to recall her lmao :rofl: just cracks me up thinking about it. If she's doing something or at a distance investigating things normally in a sing song voice I call "doooo-duuuuh-leeeey buuuuuuggggg" and no matter what she's doing or focused on she will whip around and come running full speed hit my legs and keep pushing against me full body wiggling tail going and just squeaks while jumping around it's so funny to watch. Of course we have the normal baby girl, sweetie, sweetheart, mama's girl, daddy's girl, she gets called a Ham quite frequently.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

I call Kaiser Kais bear sometimes because he looked like a bear cub when he was little. Sometimes I just call him Kais.. my boyfriend likes to call him K-Y for some reason,but I don't lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden: Aidy, Gator (what I call him most of the time), Aidy-Gator, Gator-Aid, Gator-Pants (or just Pants most of the time), and Sir.
Penelope: Penny, Pen, Pen-Pen, Pen-dog, Fatty.
Freckles: Freck(s), Fraidy, Fraidy-dog, Fraidy-Lady, Lady, and Beans (which is what we call her most of the time)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy is also called by me Sweetie Petitee as Luck is sweetie and she is shorter.


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

My 3 yr old niece calls him Veggy.
Around the house he is Stinker, Stinkface, Buddy or Bud, 'Hey you little s**t' or just Dog.

We try to call him Vegas as much as possible but the nicknames just flow and I don't realize until it's too late!

The things we do to our poor doggies!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, love all of these!
Hans is 8 weeks old. 
So far, aside from Fuzzygator (of course) we have called him Fuzzerator, Furminator (because he loves to attack furry toys) and Jaws, LOL.
Although the poor dog may think his name is "LEAVE IT!" :crazy:


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Abigal- Abby, Abbagirl
Bentley- Bentley Boo, Boo bear & moo moo
Bella- Bella Fella
Jack- puss puss (cause he's a wimp)
Peaches- peachy weachy, pea bug & peach
Trooper- trooper blue


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I can see it now big vicious GSD on the Shutzhund field perfect 100 on protection running to take a bite then yelling "doodle bug" across the field to recall her lmao :rofl: just cracks me up thinking about it. If .


 Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso's : Bubba, Bubba Bear, Goofball, Zman & Chicken Little. 

Nadia: Nad for short, Sissy, Wild Child. 

They answer best to Bubba and Sissy.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 10, 2012)

Tess is Tessie, Tessa, Contessa, Tesla, Tessie Lou (when she's feeling southern), Tessie vom Tessle, littlest one, Tesseract, Beelzepup in her particularly awful phases and Evil Clown or Contessa vom Evil Clown (said in a Schwarzenegger accent) -- there's a post office commercial where a family is trying to ship an evil clown doll that seems to move itself around silently. She has that ability. You'll see her fast asleep on one side of the kitchen, turn around to stir something or wash something in the sink, and she has mysteriously materialized next to your left foot. Silently. Which is strange, because she's not a quiet little thing at any other time.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I never realized that sooo many dogs will respond to a dozen names. Esp. when they arent even close to their real ones. I found out after posting I have many other nicknames for Tazor that just appear outta my mouth. Haha..guess its just our tone of voice for sure.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Let's get this fun thread rolling again 
Lara has a whole load of em... Larlar, Lars, Lara Mei, Monster, fuzzy girl, piggy girl, fuzzy pawpaw


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Oberon : Obie and well...... F&#ker 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ravensmommy (Mar 24, 2013)

Raven = CrayCray, RayRay, Ears McGee, Goofball, Pretty Girl, 

ANNNND sh*t-eater (this nickname is not said fondly, lol)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jenna is Jenny Jenn Jenns
Babs is Babsy, Babar, Babsity, BeeBopper, or Bebopalulah
Heidi is Heidi Ho
Tori is Toribell or Bella or Bella Lagosi. 
Odessa is Odie
Milla is Milla Monster
Ninja is NinjaKumPoop
Joy, is Joyful or Joy Joy
Bear is Bear Cub or just Cub
Dolly is Miss Dolly Molly
Gretta is Gretty Grett Gretts or Gretal. 
Hepzibah is Hepsi Pepsi 
Isabel is Izzy. (Ingrid went to her new home, they were Izzy and Ing). 

I call them all Boogerbutts or Pookerbuttkins.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheyenne: Chey, Chey Pup, Dumba**, Princess Puppy.
Finnian: Finn, FinnDog, Laser, Idiot, Baj (Big *** Jaws), Baby Boy Bunny, White Ninja.
Abeni: Abi, Abbers, Whatever your name is, Kitten.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona: Fi, Ona, stinker, stinky butt, ding dong, baby (the most frequent). My mom calls Fiona and her sister, Gilda booger brain or butthead with an occasional dingbat. Of course, she calls me those things too, so they should not feel special.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther: Gunthy, Gunth, shark, poo eater, jerkface (only when he gets mouthy, he gets called that less now), bubby (have no idea why but its like my default name for him), batdog (all black dog with huge pointy ears couldn't resist), gooberface, baby (normally its a panicky first thing out of my mouth if he's scared himself or accidentally hurt himself. It's rarely used thankfully) I think that's it really for whats commonly used haha.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I call Fleury - big puppy, silly, nugget, nugs (short for nugget), buddy, bud, and if he's chewing on something and his ears flop out to the sides, Yoda. Loved reading everyone's nicknames  so much fun

Oh, and our friends call our pup flopalopogus because he still hasn't really figured out his body yet.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Also, during his landshark phase, we called him our great white (he's a white gsd)


----------

